
“One Account. All of Google.” – How Google Let Its Customers Down - AndrewDucker
https://medium.com/@buro9/one-account-all-of-google-4d2929066951
======
AndrewDucker
I was caught by this. I set up a domain for my family, and it's what we've all
used for our email addresses for ages. When "Google Apps for Domains" came
along, I migrated us on to it.

And now I find that I can't have a YouTube family account. Can't have a Google
Play Music family account. Can't have a bunch of other services, because
Google created multiple types of accounts, and never put the effort in to make
them work seamlessly.

